# Standerds



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

What do you do to make a goat stand up in the show ring I am a first timer at showing


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it takes lot and lots of practice and patients. What type of goats do you have?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

You have to train them. With my nigerians I just start about a month before the show and teach them for about 10min (15 when they start getting good) to walk slowly, turn both ways, stand still in set up position ect. I get a helper to walk another goat infront of mine and teach mine not to crowd the goat infront. It really depends on the breed/type of goat you have like sweet goats said :wink: . The inportant thing is to keep training they will get it. :greengrin:


----------



## Catfish63 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am getting some % boers .One is a wether and the other is a doeling.Thank you for takeing the time for this info. :hi5:


----------

